# The Great Crusade (game is running, always looking for more players)



## DrZombie (Jun 27, 2011)

_“Every generation the Eye of the God-Emperor shall rise in the east. All those of noble blood and might of arms shall gather their retainers and weapons and travel across the plain of bones and through the mountains of skulls, and seek out His Temple. Through tests of arms, might and wit those that survive will be tested and those that are worthy shall fight alongside Him for all eternity.Any that survive shall be honoured by the King. Any that are chosen to fight amongst the stars in service of the God-Emperor shall have their name honoured for all times, his estates and lineage protected by the crown for all eternity”

“Every generation the red star rises, and the iron men of the west travel across our land, killing, burning, and plundering. It is our duty to protect our homes from the strangers who would defile the land given to us by the Great Hunter himself at the beginning of time.”_

The city of Ir-Kahl was even more noisy than usual. The bells of the great churches were ringing with vigour since dawn, as if to wake up the whole world. A fevered buzz was rippling throughout it streets, from the Emperor’s Way to the unnamed cesspools of the beggar’s shantytown.
The red Eye of the Emperor had been seen in the early morning hours. A new Contest would start. Thousands will depart, and very few will return.

High atop of the Keep, the noise lost none of its urgency. If anything, the mixture of cries, shouts and bellows was augmented by the scenes of activity down below, like an overturned anthill, or more accurately, an overturned dung-heap.
“You called for me, my lord?”
Without looking up from the scene below, he indicated his paladins to let his spymaster through. 
“Report.”
Still looking out over the city, he heard the list of names, which of the seven noble families sent which heir, the number of retainers going with them, the loans made to the minor houses that made the desperate gamble of sending one of theirs on the Contest in the hopes of reversing their fortune.
It was the noblest of undertakings, a holy journey filled with danger, made out of religious zeal. An event for which every warrior of every nation prepared, in the hopes that the Contest would be called while in his fighting prime. A once-in a lifetime chance to prove that they were the best. The holiest of the holy, the most sacred undertaking of any man of noble blood. 
The chance to finally get rid of his rivals.
The king watched, listened, and plotted.

IC
RG
Current Players : 
Shayuri : playing an assassin named Aridha.
muggie2: playing a con-man from the plains named Slyth.
Corrossyph : playing a palladin named Gabriel

For starters : the system will be an adapted version of Dark Heresy, meaning all the rules stay the same, 'cept you will have a more limited choice in starting options and classes, since it'll be a low/no tech setting. Knowledge of the system is NOT required.

The two players that have created characters are playing a middle-eastern setting. That should not pin other players down in terms of setting, but you're wellcome to join in.


There are a few things that are standard. There is a monotheistic religion revolving around the god-emperor or whatever you call him. He's been betrayed by his most beloved son and remains mortally wounded but still guiding humanity from his throne in the sky. He had twenty sons, of which the eldest is the traitor. All the sons are fearsome mighty warriors.
Psykers-witches-shamans are feared and hated in general. I might make an exception, but you'll have to convince me.
Evil usually takes the form of demons, spawn of chaos.

Character creation will start with hammering out the basics of the world, and from then on we'll be on a journey together to see how it turns out.

Those that are familiar with the dark heresy setting will probably know where I'm getting at, those that don't will find out .


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm. No bites?


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd be interested in giving thisa shot.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurraaah. Do you have any experience with the Dark Heresy rules/universe? (not that it's required)


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to try this out, although I'm not familiar with dark heresy. I like the premise here, and I can see all of the intrigue and back stabbing potential. So, sign me up.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 1, 2011)

How many players do you want to garner doc?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll start when I have 3 players. But two is enough to set the first stages and start on char creation 
 Any idea which 'side' you guys want to play? Knights or savages?


----------



## Nali (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be happily all over this like white on rice.  I've been looking forward to the next time someone decided to post up a dark heresy game, as its honestly one of my favorite systems.

Given any preference, I'd prefer to go with the knights over the savages.  I'll have to wait a day to pull up my Dark heresy books before I can start making it, but I already have a character concept in mind, that being a knight who has made a vow to slay a specific creature, spawn, or warrior, or what have you, that has done him some specific wrong.  Until such time as he's successful, his vow requires him to hobble himself, literally tying an arm behind his back.

Anywho, thats all for now =)


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 2, 2011)

Dr. Z can you explain more about the universe? I've been doing research, and all of the Dark Heresy stuff I can find is 40k. Is this correct? The mixture between science and magic and guns and all of that? Based on your description, it sounded more medieval or archaic, but either way, I'm still very interested.

I like the idea of the knights being the played side, although I would need to know more about the universe and the different groups' relationship to one another. 

As far as characters go, looking over the different class types in Dark Heresy, I tend to play the more quiet soldier turned leader types, but I'm wide open to playing whatever. If we are all going to be knights or combatants of some flavor, then I would have to see what sub-genres or flavors there are. Any and all elaboration on the subject (beyond the Dark Heresy wiki) would be greatly appreciated Dr. Z. 

Looking forward to getting into character!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi guys.

There are a great many planets that are 'lost' to the imperium, isolated due to warp storms, miscatalogued and forgotten in the archives. They slide into anarchy and savagery, either slowly (like an outpost that gets isolated) or rapidly (like a hiveplanet that gets cut-off from a food-supply. These are known as feral (very low-tech) or fuedal (medieval-style tech) worlds. Sometimes the planets are deliberately kept in this state for one reason or another.

The big plan is to play on a feral/fuedal world. That would mean adapting some classes as to weaponry and armor and stuff, and offcourse tech-priest is unavailable.

If you go for 'knights' you'd have fuedal world as starting world, if you go or savages it would be feral world.

The population on the planet might have legends about the ancient times, powerful beings from the stars (a bit like the conspiracy-nutters 'bout atlantis and the ancient egyptians and stuff), but in general they have no knowledge of the imperium of man.

I use the term 'knights', but you could also go  for 'samurai', 'vikings', 'Franks', 'musketeers', 'kozaks', dinosaur-riders, whatever strikes your fancy.

Does that kinda explain what I mean?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 2, 2011)

Absolutely! That sounds pretty darn cool, if I say so myself.

So if that is the case, I think that we should all collaborate to help design the principle culture, nation, planet, and clans/houses we're from. This aspect I love gaming more than most people, so I'd love to invest a good chunk of time into it. Although, if we would rather do the exploration/gradually illusory approach, where the culture and history becomes more apparent the longer we play, that is fine with me as well. 

Off of the top of my head, I think a culture that is highly religious would have very disciplined and principled knights or templars, warriors who would be proficient with every form of weapon, including martail arts, but would specialize in some kind of unique weapon that would serve not only as a symbol of their status but also as an excellent tool of warfare.

Now, Dr. Z, if you want the game to steer more along the lines of intrigue and deception and backstabbery, I think it would be more interesting if some (or all) of the party were not the actual sanctioned holy warrior templar knight monk things, but rather were the lesser warriors and servants and assassins that would work for one. 

You mentioned that there would be seven houses that had sent an heir or their best, so I would assume that not every house would have the same level of dedication to the emperor, am I correct? Or at least, the same level of discipline to the religious principles. 

If Nali wants to play a form of character that is extremely motivated / dedicated, he could be the "knight" and we could be his retinue, pursuing his specific motivation while we are on the way to our destination. But, as always, I'm very open to ideas.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd rather have you all play warriors, for my own reasons


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok, so you would rather us all play the higher level "knights", not the mercs or people underneath them?

That is quite alright with me, it is fun coming from some kind of significance before the campaign even starts. What classes are going to be available, or that you would prefer us to have Doc? Just the more combative ones? As I said, I'm not super familiar with Dark Heresy system, other than you put points into your skills and use percentiles (at least I think that's how it works.) 

I think we should discuss the culture first:

What is the geography like of where our nation comes from? One of abundant food and fresh water? Mountains? Islands? Desert? All of these things can easily change or skew the perception / teachings of a culture or religion. Or, if we are from a wide and varied area, like the Romans or Persians or Mongols, I suppose we could always choose. 

I'm kind of liking the idea of blending the concepts of Muslim warriors under Saladin mixed with an almost monk-like dedication, comparable to the warrior monks of China or the Samurai. 

Doc, do you want us to have some kind of significant animal or creature? Perhaps we all have a companion horse or wardog, or something like that (I'm not sure if that would be my first choice, but it could be interesting.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2011)

it says no need to have knowledge of there system, but is there somewher to read up on it any way?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys. Had some sort of virus over the weekend, still feeling miserable as a dog.

[MENTION=28096]Ben[/MENTION]: You could figure the main city as Constantinople in the  10th-12th century during the crusades : a staging point where different cultures met and collided. At one point the honor guard of the Emperor were Erik the Red and his elite group of Vikings fighting alongside what remained of The Immortals, with camel mounted archers, and the city was filled with frankish knights, Teutons, Englishman, religious zealots, ambassadors from the Muslims, Jews, Somalian desert-fighters, Nubian slaves, gladiators,....
You can really pick what you want. Imagine it as a starting point for a planet wide crusade.

[MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION]: I've been looking at a lite version online, but failed to find any. The wiki is of little use due to copyright reasons I presume.
It's a simple system, nine stats from which all skills are derived, you roll a percentile dice to roll under the stat to succeed. You start with a limited set of skills and perks, and with your XP you can buy upgrades for stats and skills.
Combat is fast and brutal. Think of a character concept, and we'll just work from there. No worries, she'll be allright  I need to adapt the classes to the setting anyway.

Classes to choose from : 
Assassin
Thief (scum)
Warrior (guardsman)
Palladin (Arbites)
Cleric
Psycker

Starting backgrounds:
Feral world : a savage fighter from any culture
Imperial planet : educated human : the norm for the planet
Noble : upper ruling class, rich and charismatic.
Monastery (Schola Progenica) : religious zealots.

Unfortunately several criminals have put the Dark Heresy Handbook online for downloading via P2P networks, all I can say is that the books are, imho, very well made with beautiful artwork, and are easily adaptable for any setting with a bit of tweaking. Well worth the price and effort of going to your local gamestore and buying them.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh alright Doc, I get what you're getting at now. I love the concept of a mega-metro-melting pot for a medieval medley (alliteration only slightly intended.) So as a concept goes, I'm particularly fond of playing a Warrior, focusing on melee attacks. 

I tend to steer toward more realistic characters, ones with believable motivations, so I think I like the idea of being someone who has a wife and family that he is leaving behind, even being some form of noble or well-respected individual in his community. Yet he feels obligated to leave in order to accomplish what he believes is right, but is torn by his duty and his duty to his family. 

I'm thinking early middle age, perhaps early thirties, and someone who has become a leader not truly out of charismatic skill but by quiet logic and the measure of his skill. He commands respect but does not demand it, and while doing everything he thinks is necessary to accomplish the greater good, hates himself for breaking his moral code. 

As far as his "theme" or culture goes, I'm thinking something along the lines of a desert / mountain people, like the Turks, and was sent off to train in his style at a young age but came home to settle a family. Now the crusade has started, and even though he set that life down, he has decided to pursue it. 

For the build: I'd like him to have high skill with melee, both offensive and defensive, but well rounded enough to be capable of living unsupported in a fairly harsh environment. I'm not sure what kind of social skills there are, or their importance within this campaign (as in adherence to the rolls vs roleplay), but decent social skills would be nice as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks allright.

I think you mean something like a mujahedeen (before the term was stolen by baby-killing lunatics).

There are two sides to a starting character : background and career.

If you come from a harsh climate and a semi-nomadic people I'd go for feral world background, as this deals with surviving in a hostile environment.. You'd be considered a barbarian by the so called 'civilised' city dwellers, but you'd think of them as weaklings.

As for career : 

Warrior (guardsman) concentrates almost purely on fighting. Your character will have more wounds and better fighting skills. Social skills are harder to get by

A more all-rounder is a cleric. A bit of fighting skills, decent social kills, some scholarly skills. You can choose to invest points in fighting skills and talents and buy the odd social or scholarly skill.

Assassin is an athletic stealthy fighter. Where a warrior is a warhammer an assassin is a knife in the dark. It depends on how you play him. Social skills are as hard to get as a warrior. (The term assassin comes from the arabic hashashim (various ways to spell it) which were a mountain tribe of warrior-priest fanatics. Coincidentally, the word hashish (cannabis-resin) comes from them as well. Spaced-out killers from hell  )

Thief (Scum) is more of a fast-talking rogue. Fairly good fighting and social skills, but maybe not really what you're looking for.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> I love the concept of a mega-metro-melting pot for a massive missive of medieval medley (alliteration only slightly intended.)
> 
> Thoughts?



 slightly eh? that is like me claiming "no pun intended"

How about a warrior of a minor noble family, who fought a 'lawful' duel and won. The opponent was of a higher noble family and still cried foul despite the fight being judged fair, and was jailed for murder. He has now been set free under the premise of doing battle in the name of the king-as his opponent was from a house that was an enemy of the crown.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds great. Sounds like a Noble background and a warrior class to me at first glance. Could be a thief as well if he's spent enough time in jail, or an assassin, but still warrior seems most likely.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

I was thinking warrior as you have mentioned in a post of yours that you were hoping for all warriors:



DrZombie said:


> I'd rather have you all play warriors, for my own reasons


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 7, 2011)

I picked up a copy of Dark Heresy, and it is very nice indeed. 

I think that I will go with Feral background, Warrior (guardsman) class. Is there any way that I can simply remove the points from Ballistic Skill and put it into something else? I still haven't looked over everything, but I'm wondering how you want to houserule some of these things Doc. 

My priority of skills would go like this:

1. Weapon Skill
2. Strength
3. Toughness
4. Agility
5. Willpower
6. Intelligence
7. Perception
8. Fellowship
9. Ballistic Skill (or not at all)

Are we going to roll with the integrated roller, or some kind of point buy system?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 7, 2011)

[MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION]: lol, what I meant was that I wasn't really looking for players that wanted to play the elderly advisor or the cook, but people who were able to use a sword (or a dagger, or a longbow). The confusion is caused by me using  the same word for two different things.

[MENTION=28096]Ben[/MENTION] : you're forgetting something that the french forgot at the battle of Agincourt namely the longbow . All bows and crossbows, thrown knives, bolas, javelins and all other things that allow you to hurt someone from a distance use the ballistics skill.

As for the houseruling bit : I'd juggle with the proficiencies a bit if the two of you weren't playing both warriors. The armor is divided between light and heavy armor, both needing proficiencies, but you'll get them at the start if you're warriors. I am gonna split up the melee weapens into different proficiencies, so you'll have to pay to be able to pick up any weapon you want.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2011)

I understand now. I would like to play. a whole lot of want to, but i am in need of some rl time concerning employment. So very sorry. i will be following the story though as a lurker!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Too bad. You can allways hop in when your RL issues have solved themselves. Better not to play then to drop out after a month and leave the rest in the lurch.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 7, 2011)

I understand about the BS applying to all ranged attacks, I suppose that I would want a handful of points so that I'm not completely incapable of chucking a rock or something. 

So, if I understand this correctly, we get a couple of Advances and then use those advances to specialize in something within our class, correct? Are proficiencies considered something purchased with an advance? I haven't had enough time to really get a good look over the chargen rules, so I'll pore over that in more detail soon. 

So, Doc, rolling or buying or.....? I have a pretty good grasp on my character's background and personality. So I can help iron out the world as much as you'd like.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2011)

I need ten times a 2d10, order the nine highest as you like. Your starting stats, skills and traits are unchanged for feral world.
Warrior i will type tomorrow, too tired now worked til 01 AM today


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, well I will roll right in here.

Here goes:

So after the rolls, I think I will drop the 2. Far less impressive than I was hoping, but I'll deal with it. 

Arranging the remaining nine will go something like this:

Weapon Skill: 18
Strength: 15
Toughness: 12
Agility: 11
Willpower: 11
Intelligence: 9
Perception: 9
Fellowship: 7
Ballistic Skill: 6


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2011)

You scored less then 101, you can reroll them all if you want to


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, I will do that. I'm surprised there aren't more players willing to give this game a shot, I'm really stoked about it!


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 9, 2011)

Much much better! Obviously, I will drop the 6. 

Okay, so here we go again:

WS: 17
Str: 16
Tough: 16
Agility: 16
Willpower: 13
Intelligence: 11
Perception: 10
Fellowship: 10
BS: 10


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks good. I will post the rest later tonight if I have some spare time during the nightshift. If you're the only player left we'll start a solo game.
 As for fleshing out the world: you can flesh out your culture. Run a few ideas past me. I'm a huge believer in the 'yes and' instead of the 'no you can't' school of gamesmastering since this is a very flexible setting.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, well I'm thinking that his culture of origin would be a nation that lives on a small mountain near a desert, and are capable and sturdy people. 

They are a small nation, and therefore do not possess a large warrior base, but train fastidiously and only promote those who show excellent promise and dedication. My character would come from such a background, having been schooled in combat from a young age and trained specifically to be a warrior.

He would not have much knowledge about other parts of the world, barring small wars or skirmishes that he would be involved in in the past. I want him to be about 30, and have a wife and a young child (maybe one to two years old.)

The culture specifically would be one of selective monogamy, but there is no taboo for polygamy or even one woman having multiple husbands. The gender roles therefore are fairly interchangeable, and there is little prejudice between the two. Although, it is understood that women and men excel in different areas, and therefore still tend to focus on different subjects of study.

Due to being persistently on a mountain, the people are not particularly fond of horses or any sort of mount, although respect and often use large animals in combat, just not for riding. Some form of mountain lion or leopard would be bred and trained to be released toward the enemy, dealing terrible damage, and serving as a companion (my character possesses no such companion.)

They are a fairly sedentary culture, preferring to build stable and fortified cities and structures rather than travel from resource to resource. Their reputation for combat prowess precedes them, so they are typically ignored by larger nations, although sometimes bought into alliances with offerings of valuable resources to gain their combat services. 

As a society, it is particularly common to appreciate music (like most cultures) but nearly everyone is instructed in a kind of rhythmic chanting, both to assist them in focus and as a form of comfort for children. A different kind of singing, more operatic in nature, is used for entertainment and demonstration. Due to this, they rarely use instruments other than to augment one's voice, or to serve as minor melodic background.

Their religion is one that focuses power within, attempting to understand the great capabilities of the soul and mind of man, and respecting that a man is inherently selfish, violent, and bestial by nature. They attempt to divert this form of energy into one of righteous control, a sort of "cold anger" or complete focus. They utilize this in and out of combat, attempting to seek the fastest, most efficient, and perfect way to accomplish a task. 

They are highly skilled masons, and work well with stone. Despite living in the mountains, they are still large of frame, especially in their shoulders, and often use heavy lifting as a form of calisthenics and entertaining athletics. 

They are led by a council of three highly respected and highly ordained individuals: one is the current leader of their warrior-monk sect (the group my character belongs to), one is a wise man or woman who has studied the methods of peace and tranquility and brings focus and harmony to the society, and the last one is the interpreter of politics, other nations, and the God Emperor. The third one is a highly respected position, although many feel that they are a form of outsider due to their association with other nations.

They are not a racist or xenophobic people, and in general are gentle but firm. They prefer philosophical conversation over jest, but do have a sense of humor (although it is often seen too tame for some, and too sardonic for others.) They wear heavy clothes, with tighter layers close to their body and progressively looser layers beyond. Their mountain and desert is not especially cold, although in the winter it can snow. 

I'd say the overall population, between the several cities spread through the mountain and the desert beneath are, is somewhere in the 500,000 to 1,000,000 range. My character would come from a city upon the mountain, where he owns a fairly nice estate, but is not considered a "noble", although is a rank of some authority within his warrior sect. 

That's all I can think of for now, I'll add more later.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds good.

Remarks : 
about religion : check out the first post of the thread : the belief in the god-emperor should be worked into the general religion of your people.

It would be preferable if your character is a young adult, but if you'd really like to play an older warrior with a family it's not that big a deal.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, that seems reasonable enough.

I think that for the God-Emperor to be incorporated into the religion, it would be seen as being closely related if not necessarily in blood but in spirit to him as to follow the internal path of perfection.

For example, being an excellent and capable warrior, while maintaining focus and dedication to one's family and principles, are traits that bring one closer to the God Emperor's favor and quality. He is seen as the personification of the ideals that they wish, and as stated in their politics, one of the three major rulers at a given time is the interpreter of the God Emperor's will, teachings, principles, or choice. 

Hm, as far as my character's age goes, I'm not super in love with him being older with a family, but he could be as young as twenty-one to twenty-three, that doesn't seem too unreasonable. How young did you want? Sixteen? Eighteen? Twenty five?

I'm excited to build him to his completion and really see what he is capable of. I'm genuinely more excited about this game than some other real games I'm currently in.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol, I'll try to live up to your expectations.
That all seems good.
As to the age, just past his manhood rites would be canon to the setting, but I'm not really fussed about it.

Would you travel alone to the Great City to start the crusade to to follow the Star of the Emperor or would you travel with a group of your clansmen?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, that makes sense.

As opposed to a "rite of manhood" could it be that he graduated from his military academy? That would make sense and be fairly comparable I would surmise.

It's not that my expectations are impossibly high, its just that I'm dissatisfied with most of my pen and paper games. Oh well.

If any of the other men of my nation or school would be welcome to travel with him, but I was thinking more that he would go alone or maybe with one other. What would you suggest?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi ben,

The 'call to arms', the gathering at the great city is a spiritual thing. You might have started off alone, impatient to get going, while the rest of the clan prepared for a long journey, maybe waiting for some offers to be hired as a mercenary unit. You might have taken a few friends with you, or a servant, or whatever.
It's up to you, really. I don't mind lugging along a few NPC's, the typical sidekick perhaps,  I don't even mind if you ghost 'em if you want to. Or you could go at it alone, which would simplify things. You choose. Will try to post the modified guardsman class tonight, tomorrow at the latest. That'll give you some time to look at things because I'm gonna be very busy the next ten days.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, that makes sense. 

I think for now I'd rather him go alone, develop any relationships on the way. I'll be looking forward to seeing the class info, and getting started.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2011)

Allright. Page 15 : feral worlder traits : these stay unchanged
Page 23 : add the feral world modifiers to your stats.

Then : you start with 700 XP.
You can buy stat advancements and advancements from the first level.
When you have spent  500 XP you 'unlock' the second level and can buy advancements from the first and the second level. Onc eyou have spent 1000 xp you'll unlock the third level, then you can buy advancements from all three levels, and so on.
The stat advancements give you +5/rank, so for example weapon skill is 100/250/500/750 so if you wanna buy a +10 it'll cost you 350 xp.

[sblock=WARRIOR CLASS]


Characteristic Advances (+5/rank)
Characteristic Simple/Intermediate/Trained/Expert
WS 100/250/500/750
BS 100/250/500/750
Strength 100/250/500/750
Toughness 250/500/750/1000
Agility 250/500/750/1000
Intelligence 500/750/1000/2500
Perception 250/500/750/1000
Willpower 500/750/1000/2500
Fellowship 500/750/1000/2500


Man-At-Arms XP 0 -499
Advance Cost/Type/Prerequisite
Awareness 100 /S/-
Ride (Horse) 100 /S/-
Swim 100 /S/-
Primitive weapon/Bladed 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Blunt 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Polearms 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Twohanded 100 /T/-
Thrown Weapon Training 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution* 100 /T/-

*You may take this Talent up to 3 times this rank.

Guard XP 500-999
Dodge 100 /S/-
Ride (Horse) +10 100 /S/Ride (horse)
Ciphers (War Cant) 100 /S/-
Common Lore (Organised Armies)100 /S/-
Survival 100 /S/-
Swim +10 100 /S/Swim
Primitive weapon/Lance 100 /T/-
Quick Draw 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution 100 /T/-
Common Lore (War) 200/S/-
Inquiry 200/S/-
Heavy Armor Training 200/T/-

[/sblock]


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, so I think I've done this correctly.

My bonuses with skills after world additions:

Weapon Skill: 17 + 20 = __37
Strength: 16 + 25 = _____41
Toughness: 16 + 25 =____41
Agility: 16 + 20 = _______36
Willpower: 13 + 15 = _____28
Intelligence: 11 + 20 = ___31
Fellowship: 10 + 15 = ____25
Ballistic Skill: 10 + 20 = ___30

Advances:
--- +5 to Weapon Skill (100 xp cost)
--- +5 to Weapon Skill (250 xp cost)
--- +5 to Strength Skill (100 xp cost)
--- +5 to Strength Skill (250 xp cost)

Advanced Skills:

WS: 47
Str: 51
Tough: 41
Agi: 36
WP: 28
Int: 31
Fell: 25
BS: 30


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 14, 2011)

It was a bit unclear it seems.


You also need to buy skills and talents, otherwise your character only knows basic skills (and doesn't know how to hold a weapon)

I'd drop the second advancements and buy at least one weapon group (preferably two), awareness, and dodge. Investing in Sound Constitution is worth your wile, and you might wanna think about horseriding, heavy armor or survival.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm. Still looking for players?

Or, since I'm in the Dark Heresy game, have you had enough of me yet?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 16, 2011)

You're more then welcome. Just look at what's been discussed and you're allright.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm...I see one concept that's come together nicely. There were some folks posting interest before who have gone somewhat silent...

I think it might be fun to try a thrown weapon expert. Lots of hidden knives and other nasty items. A focus on precision wounding.

Of course, that smacks of an assassin, which is amusing since that's what my -other- character is...albeit with a different focus. I suppose I could do a more "historical" assassin, fraught with secret societies and weird mysticism and so on, for a very different feel.

Hm. 

Psyker might be fun too...but oh such caution required. Hard to tell if the obstructions would make for entertaining RP, or if they'd detract from the fun of the character.

Must think on this further.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry DrZ for the delay in responses and lack of comprehension on the system, as I said, it is still new to me and haven't had time to read through it fully.

Unfortunately I'm sick with the flu, but once I'm healthy I will take the time to fully flesh out the character build. 

And, Shayuri, I'd love to have another player to participate with, so I'm glad you came to the table.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2011)

Ben, I think your character is missing his Perception attribute. 

That's a 94...sheesh. My dice karma is so horrible.

LOL...I only rolled 9 times and dropped the lowest. Supposed to roll TEN times. -10 to Intelligence!

Okay, magic ten only brings it to 96, so onward to the next...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2011)

Trying again, since the reroll cutoff is 101, if I read right.

Okay, adding a Magic Ten, since I messed up on this one too. Current tally is 91 if I counted right.

So now it's 106! Okay, disregard my third die rolling post. It was a little better than this, but if I'd done this one right to begin with, it would have been the stop point.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2011)

Dagnabbit, this one is null and void, and it was a -really good- roll. 123!

Man, if only I hadn't caught my mistakes before! Oh well, someone else would have. And then I'd have been in twubble.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2011)

WS 15 +20 = 35
BS 15 +20 = 35
Str 10 +25 = 35
Tgh 12 +25 = 37
Agi 15 +20 = 35
Int 9 +20 = 29
Per 14 +20 = 34
Wil 9 +15 = 24
Fel 7 +15 = 22

Ugh. I'm 13 stat points behind. 106 to 119.

This is why I hate random rolls for stats. 

Bleh. I'll work on it more later. Rolling that many times just to suck is demoralizing.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey shayuri, take whichever stat roll you wanna. I don't really mind.


When you say assassin, do you mean a member of the assassin's guild in a major city or what? If so, what culturural background?

It would be very easy for me if you'd play a male character. Female is possible, and would add some twists, but nothing insurmountable. It might mean splicing the story for a bit in the very far future if everyone survives long enough .


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2011)

I have/had this notion of a sort of quasi-mystical secret order of assassins. I guess similar in some ways to the classical 'ninja clans' but I want a more Middle Eastern/Arabic feel to it. 

As for gender, I sort of 'defaulted' in my head to female, but nothing's set in stone yet. I don't want to make things harder on you than I have to as a player. 

As for the roll, I dunno. As much as it pains me to be 13 points behind, it also kind of offends my sensibilities to put up a fuss and as a result be 4 points ahead of him. Though I suppose 4 points isn't much.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah Shayuri, don't worry about it all! I still have to figure out my stats and everything anyway, I'm still trying to get over this sickness (which the doctor said was apparently food poisoning, darn bacteria) but then I'll get everything all squared away. Play as buffed of a character as you can, I want a good companion/friendly adversary


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 18, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I have/had this notion of a sort of quasi-mystical secret order of assassins. I guess similar in some ways to the classical 'ninja clans' but I want a more Middle Eastern/Arabic feel to it.
> 
> As for gender, I sort of 'defaulted' in my head to female, but nothing's set in stone yet. I don't want to make things harder on you than I have to as a player.
> 
> As for the roll, I dunno. As much as it pains me to be 13 points behind, it also kind of offends my sensibilities to put up a fuss and as a result be 4 points ahead of him. Though I suppose 4 points isn't much.




Don't worry about the four points; if it makes you any happier, I'll let Ben add +1 to four stats 

Assassin clans sounds good. Mystical assassin clan that has ritualistic killings in name of the God-Emperor sounds even better.

If you want to play a psycker-assassin you can, but it's not required. In that case, ranged weapons are your best bet, and I'd be disinclined to allow 'flashy' powers like powerbolt and firewall and such. But there's a helluvalot more discrete powers that are very handy.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

I think, at the very least, the clan could leave a 'calling card' on assassinations. Like carving the God-Emperor's crest into the forehead of their kills or something similar. Not just on anyone they kill...but on the target of a bona fide assassination. The peons that get crushed along the way don't count.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Played Assassin's Creed lately? Sounds somewhat like what you're discussing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't own it, but from what I understand the premise of the game has some grounding in history...which is then liberally spiced with pseudo-historic conspiracy fantasy.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty much yeah, there is an ancient sect of assassins who kill certain specific individuals to tip the scales of balance in favor of civilization, justice, etc. They don't kill civilians, and they have a certain spiritualism that is very important in their killings. 

And, they are founded in the Middle East during the Crusades. So, sorta sounds like your character concept. Just thought it was interesting


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, I really should get that one of these days. Too slaughtering n00bs at black-ops .

One of my favorite assassins is Khalam from the 'Malleazan Book of the Fallen' series by Steven Erikson.

Concept sounds good. Are you part of a Clan in the mountains like the original assassins or are you based in a city like an assassin's guild or something similar?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Ben, had another look at character creation yet?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah DrZ, I was actually looking at that today. I'm thinking that I will drop some of my specialization and do as you suggested, just trying to decide what I want to choose. 

I really want him to be tough enough to survive melee combat, but simply excel in swords and other melee combat. I don't think heavy armor works for his personality, although I'm not entirely sure yet. As for horse riding, I like the idea of him walking everywhere on foot (as horses are not common in his homeland, as previously stated.) So, I'm still trying to figure it out.

Any suggestions, as you are far more familiar with the system, are more than welcome. 

Has Shayuri done any more toward his/(her?) character?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2011)

Sort of! Not much crunch though.

Got more chargen questions. Are we doing any of the other random rolls, Zombie? Divinations, money, etc...


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Yeah DrZ, I was actually looking at that today. I'm thinking that I will drop some of my specialization and do as you suggested, just trying to decide what I want to choose.
> 
> I really want him to be tough enough to survive melee combat, but simply excel in swords and other melee combat. I don't think heavy armor works for his personality, although I'm not entirely sure yet. As for horse riding, I like the idea of him walking everywhere on foot (as horses are not common in his homeland, as previously stated.) So, I'm still trying to figure it out.
> 
> ...




Melee works like this : opponent rolls to hit. If he hits, and you are trained in dodge, you can roll dodge once/round to evade the attack. If ytou fail to dodge, you are dealt damage. You substract your armor bonus and your toughness bonus from the damage. UIf you still have damage left, you substract them from your wounds. Once you get below zero woundsd, you start to take critical damage, which is very bad news. 1-3 crit damage you get stunned, drop your weapons, stuff like that. 4-7 crit damage you start losing limbs and start bleeding to death.8+ crit damage is fatal.

If you want to survive combat you need good armour/shield, a good toughness bonus, a dodge skill and as many wounds (sound constitution) as you can get.

Horseriding is not necessary, it's something you decide.

You will start at a fairly low level, but will get a fair ammount of XP.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Sort of! Not much crunch though.
> 
> Got more chargen questions. Are we doing any of the other random rolls, Zombie? Divinations, money, etc...




Divination random, money, eeeuhm, as long as it isn't too exotic or expensive you can have it.
I'll put up the modified assassin class tonight, tomorrow during the day at latest.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool. Once I see that I should be ready to finish up.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2011)

[sblock=Assassin Class]

Assassin Class
Starting Skills: Speak Language (Low-Gothic), Awareness, Dodge
Starting Talents: Primitive weapon/Bladed, Ambidextrous or Unremarkable, Thrown Weapon training/Primitive, Primitive Weapon/Bows.
Characteristic Advances (+5/rank)
Characteristic Simple/Intermediate/Trained/Expert
WS 100/250/500/750
BS 100/250/500/750
Strength 500/750/1000/2500
Toughness 250/500/750/1000
Agility 100/250/500/500
Intelligence 250/500/750/1000
Perception 250/500/750/1000
Willpower 250/500/750/1000
Fellowship 500/750/1000/2500


Sell-Steel XP 0 -499
Advance Cost/Type/Prerequisite
Climb100 /S/-
Ride (Horse) 100 /S/-
Inquiry 100 /S/-
Drive(Teamster) 100 /S/-
Silent Move 100 /S/-
Swim 100 /S/-
Primitive weapon/Blunt 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Polearms 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Twohanded 100 /T/-
Catfall 100 /T/-
Heightened Senses (sight) 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution* 100 /T/-
Literacy  200 /T/-

*You may take this Talent up to 2 times this rank.

Shadesman XP 500-999
Acrobatics 100 /S/-
Common Lore (underworld) 100 /S/-
Ride (Horse) +10 100 /S/Ride (horse)
Ciphers (Assassin Cant) 100 /S/-
Navigation (Surface)100 /S/-
Drive (Teamster) +10 100 /Drive (Teamster)
Security 100 /S/-
Shadowing 100 /S/-
Swim +10 100 /S/Swim
Tracking 100 /S/-
Heightened Senses (Hearing) 100 /T/-
Berserk Charge 100 /T/-
Furious Assault 100 /T/WS 35
Sound Constitution 100 /T/-
Speak Language (Low Gothic) +10 200/S/Speak Language(Low Gothic)
Wrangling 200/S/-
Sprint 200/T/-
Sure Strike 200/T/-

[/sblock]

Ben, It seems I've forgotten the warrior Starting skills 

Here's the new and correct class :

[sblock=Warrior Class]
Warrior Class
Starting Skills: Speak Language (Low Gothic), Ride (Horse) or Swim
Starting Talents: Primitive weapon/Thrown, Primitive weapon/Bows
Choose two rimitive weapon/Bladed or Primitive weapon/Blunt or Primitive weapon/Polearms or Primitive weapon/Two-Handed
Characteristic Advances (+5/rank)
Characteristic Simple/Intermediate/Trained/Expert
WS 100/250/500/750
BS 100/250/500/750
Strength 100/250/500/750
Toughness 250/500/750/1000
Agility 250/500/750/1000
Intelligence 500/750/1000/2500
Perception 250/500/750/1000
Willpower 500/750/1000/2500
Fellowship 500/750/1000/2500


Man-At-Arms XP 0 -499
Advance Cost/Type/Prerequisite
Awareness 100 /S/-
Ride (Horse) 100 /S/-
Swim 100 /S/-
Primitive weapon/Bladed 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Blunt 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Polearms 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Twohanded 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution* 100 /T/-

*You may take this Talent up to 3 times this rank.

Guard XP 500-999
Dodge 100 /S/-
Ride (Horse) +10 100 /S/Ride (horse)
Ciphers (War Cant) 100 /S/-
Common Lore (Organised Armies)100 /S/-
Survival 100 /S/-
Swim +10 100 /S/Swim
Primitive weapon/Lance 100 /T/-
Quick Draw 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution 100 /T/-
Common Lore (War) 200/S/-
Inquiry 200/S/-
Heavy Armor Training 200/T/-
[/sblock]

you both start at maximum wounds and fate. You'll need it


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2011)

Shayuri, did you decide on a location of your assassin cult yet? City or mountain bound? (Depending on that I'll have a different starting point for the story)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

The cult's fastness is in the mountains concealed from casual view by rock and remoteness. However it operates wherever needed...cities or countryside or whatever.

Thanks for the list. I'll finish up a draft asap.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2011)

Take your time. What's the relationship with the surrounding territory? Is it completely hidden? Are they the (secret) masters of the mountains with the surrounding clans acting as guards and protective army?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

The mountains border a desert on their lee side, and they barter and trade with several nomad tribes for supplies that they can't produce themselves. The nomads don't necessarily (though I can't rule out the possibility) know that they're dealing with the Order of Assassins. There are proxy villages that they operate through in dealing with others. Assassins leaving to go out into the world pose as merchants or guards for merchants.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2011)

There's a possibility to get your characters started together. Either you set out together from the same village (safety in numbers) with Ben's character unaware of your true nature, or he could be 'asked' by the village elder to travel with your character, or to accept your character as a servant, knowing only rumors of your true calling.
Or I/you two can come up with something else


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 27, 2011)

I think this is a fine idea, we could both be from the same mountainous/desert area. My character's willingness to follow orders and to maintain honor would easily allow him to be told to protect someone, and wouldn't necessarily ask questions. While he might ponder on them, he wouldn't really be in any way insubordinate. 

So, if Shayuri wishes to stay a secret and still be in cahoots with me, I'd be more than capable in character of going along with this kidn of situation. I think it would make better sense if it happened in character, so we can see the realistic reactions and what not, sort of as a preface for the real game, but if that is too time consuming and or unnecessary then we can just metagame it out. 

What are your thoughts Shayuri?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to hug this idea, I like it so much.

The question then, is what is my character's assignment?

Assassins, I would think, aren't sent out 'just to go look around.'

And my character has some experience, but is still fairly untested....so it wouldn't be something absurd like "assassinate the king" unless they wanted her dead.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, we should be focused on seeking out The Great Hunt. So, perhaps you are the best of your assassin order and are sent out as their representative (even a covert one) for the God Emperor.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 28, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> The question then, is what is my character's assignment?




That's for me to know and for you to find out 

So we agree then : Ben's Clan is one of the clans that surround the fortress in the mountains. The Clan elders are in the know, and serve the assassins. What will be the relation between them? S is assigned as B's servant? B is assigned as S's guard?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it would be more plausible for my character to protect and escort this other character, who is not an outwardly combatant (if I am understanding correctly) but still integral to my nation's purposes. 

Or, we could simply be assigned together as "partners" or somesuch that makes sense in-universe, and then figure out our roles over time.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2011)

how's the characters coming along?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2011)

Raw mechanics are worked up...I still think we could use some background work. Specifically, who these warriors are to each other, and what their official...and actual...motivations are.

I don't think bodyguard really works in either direction. We're both capable fighters. We are allies...but are we also rivals? Are we allies by order, by necessity, or by preference? Is this a kind of thing where we help each other get to the contest, because we'd rather one of us win than a stranger...but we're also still trying to win for ourselves too?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 8, 2011)

So I'm very interested in this game if your still recruiting. I have several of the Dark Heresy books and have been intrigued by its style of play. I have played everything from 2nd DnD-4th and Pathfinder.

My choice of character would be a Imperial Paladin (Arbitrator). So with that just let me know if my services are needed and I'll get started on building the character.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel pretty good about my individual character's background, but as Shayuri says, we should work out our relationship to one another.

I don't think I would technically be your bodyguard, it would be more like a representative of my sect, and we were ordered to work together and to help each other when necessary.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that I am looking through the book again I'm thinking archer. I love archery. Is there currently an archer in the group?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm planning on developing my Thrown Weapon skills. Basically, I'm thinking of a knife-specialist assassin. When the talents show up, she'll be twirling around with a knife in each hand, throwing them between slashes and stabs, only to draw a new one quick as lightning.

Right now she's got a ways to go before she gets there. 

And of course, thrown weapons will never outrange a bow.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds good. I would like be the groups main source of ranged combat.

I could play a Thief archer or go the assassin route but with very different reasons than Shayuri's character.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> Sounds good. I would like be the groups main source of ranged combat.
> 
> I could play a Thief archer or go the assassin route but with very different reasons than Shayuri's character.




B&H, welcome. 

(btw, blood and honour is the name of a neonazi skinheadgroup over here  )

The setting is very open, so have a look at the general background your character is from, and we'll work from there. You can choose from almost any setting .

Shayuri, Ben,

If you want to start as equals that's fine with me.
If Ben agrees to listen to the village elders when they say he'll have to take a companion and not ask too many questions, that should work.
Shayuri will have to listen to the head of the guild anyway .

I'm good to go with the starting scenes. I'm off on holidays in a week, prolly take my laptop with me, but you might have to do some rp'ing among yourselves, which should work.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> And of course, thrown weapons will never outrange a bow.




Unless you're a space marine


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I'm not a neo nazi skinhead thats for sure. 

I'll look into the classes and see which would be best suited for an archer/scout type.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr Z...I note that Quick Draw is available for warriors, but not assassins. Is there a way I could buy that skill/talent even if it's not on my list?

As someone who throws one's weapon away to attack at range, drawing a new one fast seems like a life-saving skill.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2011)

[MENTION=6292]Bloo[/MENTION]d : at first glance assassin is the best class to create a hunter, it concentrates on stealth skills and tracking and such. You needn't be an assassin, just use the class. We can fiddle with it a little if you want, but it looks ready-as-is to me.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] : I'll allow quick-draw as an elite advance for 150 XP at 2nd lvl. You start with 700XP so you should be able to have it at the start of the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

Smee...it will take some shuffling, but I'll make it work. Thanks!


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah Dr. Z, my character is not a paradigm of obedience, but if his superiors told him to do something during as important of a time as this, he would listen. He might try to figure it out on his own, but wouldn't make a scene of it.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just a heads-up that I'm on holiday 'till the end of august, and that my internet connection is horrible. Cya in september.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello gang,

I'm back. How's the characters going?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

Not bad. Just been waiting to make sure you came back before putting time into it. Anyways welcome back and heres my rolls.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

So I scored a 94 after dropping the 9. Do I need to reroll?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> So I scored a 94 after dropping the 9. Do I need to reroll?




You can. You can also pick the results from shayuri or ben and use those, that way you'll have a decent spread of scores and still have the same power level


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2011)

Been rereading the thread a bit:

- Ben : you still need a hand with the character crunch?

- Blood : looks like the total of shayuri and ben was at +/- 120 points, yours should be about that ammount.
As for character background : have you come up with anything or do you want me and/or the other players to fire some ideas at you?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll reroll and see what I come out with.

Thats 11...my fault. I got 111. Thats without the 5 and the 9 at the bottom since it was the 11th roll.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2011)

Drop the five and the six, that would bring you up to 114, which should be allright.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2011)

A picture of the mountain stronhold


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2011)

Neat!

I'll have my PC up tonight.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm still reading over the rules and the assassin class. What is the tech level of the setting? What I mean is are there shotguns and so forth?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> [sblock=Assassin Class]
> 
> Assassin Class
> Starting Skills: Speak Language (Low-Gothic), Awareness, Dodge
> ...




Heya Ben, Here's the two starting classes I've adapted so far. Tech level is medieval. Haven't decided on starting equipment yet, just equip your character with what you think is fair to start with.
You'll see I've split up weapon proficiencies a bit, it should be clear.
You can start as a feral-worlder, (p15, stat mod p23) unless your backstory shows you're from a different upbringing (obviously no hivedwellers or forge-world backgrounds)
You start with 700 XP instead of the normal 400, and fate and wounds are max for your background

Have you though about a backstory yet?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah DrZ, I still haven't had the time to sit down and dedicate myself to feeling adequately prepared making my own character full on. Maybe you could help me a touch with it? It is a bit hectic over at OMEN headquarters, and so I'm wrapped up with numbers all day. Hope you can understand.

I'm still very eager to play and really like my character concept.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm, I had like three versions floating around and this was the most complete. I coulda sworn I had more.

Anyway, now I can work on it online! Yay! I'll finish up the figured stats and add background, description etc...

[sblock=Aridha]Aridha

.WS 15 +20= 35 +5= 40
.BS 17 +20= 37 +5= 42
STR 11 +25= 36
TOU 10 +25= 35
AGI 17 +20= 37 +5= 42
INT 12 +20= 32
PER 14 +20= 34
WIL 13 +15= 28
FEL 14 +15= 29

Skills
Speak Low Gothic
Awareness
Dodge
Silent Move
Climb

Talents
Ambidextrous
Primitive Weapons: Bladed
Thrown Weapons: Primitive
Quick Draw

Exp Spent
1st Advance: WS (100)
1st Advance: BS (100)
1st Advance: AGI (100)
Silent Move (100)
Climb (100)
Quick Draw (150)[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 2, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Yeah DrZ, I still haven't had the time to sit down and dedicate myself to feeling adequately prepared making my own character full on. Maybe you could help me a touch with it? It is a bit hectic over at OMEN headquarters, and so I'm wrapped up with numbers all day. Hope you can understand.
> 
> I'm still very eager to play and really like my character concept.




No worries, I'll get it sorted over the weekend.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2011)

Haven't found time yet since I'm very busy with the warhammer 40K universe at the moment (well kind of, they released space marines the video game yesterday  ) but I'll find some time during my nightshifts.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock= Ben's Character]

Weapon Skill: 17 + 20 +5 = __42
Strength: 16 + 25 = _____41
Toughness: 16 + 25 =____41
Agility: 16 + 20 = _______36
Willpower: 13 + 15 = _____28
Intelligence: 11 + 20 = ___31
Fellowship: 10 + 15 = ____25
Ballistic Skill: 10 + 20 = ___30

Skills: Speak Language (Low Gothic), Swim, Awareness, Dodge, Survival
Talents: Primitive weapon/Thrown, Primitive weapon/Bows, Primitive weapon/Bladed , Primitive weapon/Two-Handed Sound constitution (3)

XP 700

Man at arms (0-499)
WS advance 100
Sound Constitution * 3 300 XP
Awareness 100
Guardsman (500-999)
Dodge 100
Survival 100

[/sblock]


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool, thanks Z! You're the best!


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 9, 2011)

Rogue Gallery is up.
If you post a character with a name and as much of a background as you've decided on we can start. I usually let my players start separately, and bring them together as the story starts to flow and people finish their character. It'll be some weeks before you're together, and the setting allows to bring someone in at any time anyway, so don't worry  if you don't have the time now to finish your character.
I use  [ sblock ] to keep things tidy in game. Feel free to read what's happening to the rest,  you know how to separate in- and out game info.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm! I figured my character and Ben's would be starting pretty close to each other though, wouldn't they?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, they would, but you'll start in the stronghold and he'll start in the nearby village.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2011)

are we waiting for something?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh crap...lol...

My brainlessness, perhaps? Sorry, with my whole virus-induced reinstallation of Windows, I completely spaced.

Fixing now!


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2011)

lol, no worries.

@ Ben and  Blood:
Looks like my other dark heresy campaign has lost some players. If you're up for a second game, let me know


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2011)

Shayuri, is Aridha male or female ?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Oops, female. I'll add in all that info asap.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2011)

Game has started, so post your characters in the rogue gallery so you can join the fun


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 2, 2011)

Ben, Blood, you still with us?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2011)

If it's okay, I'm just gonna start posting and hope people notice and join in.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sorry Doc, I wish that I could play but the amount of work that is necessary for me to maintain my schedule for OMEN is preventing me from logging on often enough. I will definitely get back in touch with you once the hectic pace slows down. Thanks again for your patience, I appreciate it.

Have a good game!


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm. Shayuri, If Blood isn't playing, do you wanna call it quits or do you want to go on by yourself? I don't mind mastering a one-on-one, it's just something I haven't done before.
I might recruit some RL friends, but you'd be stuck with complete pbp-noobs lol.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2011)

Hrm.

I'm not opposed to a solo game, but I'm less interested in that. Part of the fun of gaming is interacting with other players and their characters.

Perhaps this should be put on hiatus, pending further recruitment.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2011)

fair enough, I'm rerecruiting. Dark heresy doesn't seem that popular on ENworld


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 21, 2011)

Shameless *BUMP*

C'mon lads, y'all can't be that addicted to D20


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 11, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Shameless *BUMP*
> 
> C'mon lads, y'all can't be that addicted to D20




d20? Wash your mouth out!
Okay, yes, you can wash it out with vodka, if you wish. And yes, you may swallow. And stop enjoying it!

I'd be happy to give another Dark Heresy game a go. It's fun!
The world needs more scum. (Un)truly and (dis)honestly!
After all, who's going to scrounge up the gear you need? Who's going to make sure that there's always some money left in the kitty? (even if the money came from compulsory "donations" for the noble heroes) Who's going to make sure the problems you left behind you will never rise up again? (slit throats go a long way toward ensuring that) Who's going to cook so badly that you look forward to arriving at the next town? Me, that's who!
Slyth, faithful servant to noble heroes, at your disposal!

Will drop the 5 (surprise, surprise), and generate my character based on the numbers rolled here...


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 12, 2011)

hey muggie, wellcome.

This is not a regular dark heresy game, the classes are a bit different, but no worries, we'll sort that out. The game is based on a feral/fuedal world, with the technology limit that implies. You are free to choose almost any feral/fuedal background you want though. Shayuri is going for a middle-eastern feel, but that shouldn't limit your choice.

I'm more 'worried' about character background then I am about numbers in this game (in any game really), so if you have any questions/ideas/whtever, just throw 'em in the group 

I'll work on adapting the scum class sometime today if things stay this quiet at work. Good thing I brought my laptop


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 12, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> [sblock=Assassin Class]
> 
> Assassin Class
> Starting Skills: Speak Language (Low-Gothic), Awareness, Dodge
> ...




Here's the two starting classes I've adapted so far. Haven't decided on starting equipment yet, just equip your character with what you think is fair to start with.
You'll see I've split up weapon proficiencies a bit, it should be clear.
You can start as a feral-worlder, (p15, stat mod p23) unless your backstory shows you're from a different upbringing (obviously no hivedwellers, forge-world or deep-space backgrounds)
You start with 700 XP instead of the normal 400, and fate and wounds are max for your background.

The scum class will be adapted similarely, but this should give you a fair idea of what to expect.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 12, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> You are free to choose almost any feral/fuedal background you want though. Shayuri is going for a middle-eastern feel, but that shouldn't limit your choice.
> 
> I'm more 'worried' about character background then I am about numbers in this game (in any game really), so if you have any questions/ideas/whtever, just throw 'em in the group
> 
> I'll work on adapting the scum class sometime today if things stay this quiet at work. Good thing I brought my laptop




Well, my thinking, based upon the background and the story as I've seen it through the development, is that the scum-type character is a thief or rogue.
I was thinking more of the rogue-type than the thief-type, originally from the primitive sections of the planet, but has migrated to where the money is, and has been relatively successful.
People often confuse education with intelligence (while education requires *some* intelligence, lack of education does not mean lack of intelligence). People also assume that big people can't be fast, even while watching sportsmen who are both.
Rogues *love* false assumptions, and I am, if I must say so myself, an exceptionally talented rogue!
Therefore, my background assumption was typical tribesman brat from one of the tribes close to where the iron men start their once-a-generation raids. Drifted into the cities, grew up as a typical street-rat. Being of tribesman background, grew up a bit bigger than an average street rat, and since I got into regular fights tended to be a bit tougher too. Worked out that talking to people, watching people, and thinking about things tended to be more successful as a strategy than relying on size and toughness - in fights it's a zero-sum game and there's always someone stronger, tougher, or faster eventually; whereas in thinking and talking it's not a zero-sum game.
Now, picking pockets is a good way to make fast cash, picking locks can get you into places where there's even more cash, but picking easy marks who can be convinced they need personal services can get you into circles where cash can be acquired much more easily. What are trifles to nobles are small fortunes on the street, and knowing how to bargain and haggle, while everyday life on the street, is totally alien to most nobles, at least in what they consider to be minor commercial transactions. So when your boss sends you out to get something, you can pocket at least 10 - 20% of it every time. And, unlike a picked pocket or a rifled room, the suckers keep coming back!
So, that's where I come from and what I do. I talk, bargain, scrounge (or outright steal, though not often) on behalf of people who pay me even as I skim 10 - 20% off the top. All I need to do is find nobles or other people from sheltered backgrounds (and here I mean sheltered from street life, not from the world itself), and help them to make their way through the world while making money from them in ways they probably wouldn't deign to care about even if they did notice. Which hopefully they won't.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds good. How religious is your character? Does he still have contact with his old tribe? Would he listen when an elder from his tribe asked him to perform a service?

Looks like I won't have the time to prep the class today. If you're familiar with the system feel free to have a go at it yourself. Won't be able to make a class 'till thursday at the earliest I recon.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 12, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Sounds good. How religious is your character? Does he still have contact with his old tribe? Would he listen when an elder from his tribe asked him to perform a service?
> 
> Looks like I won't have the time to prep the class today. If you're familiar with the system feel free to have a go at it yourself. Won't be able to make a class 'till thursday at the earliest I recon.




Religion is central to my character! I never miss an opportunity to visit places of worship.
(Offering plates make a wonderful source of funds, and the truly religious are so marvellously naive. Can I offer you a holy relic at a price that you can afford?)

Contact with the old tribe? Not much contact, but as a tribesman made good in the city of ancient foes, he stays in touch, if only to have a bolthole in case.

If an elder asked him to perform a service, he would be happy to. 
For a favor, of course. A favor owed by an elder is a valuable asset.

I can whip up an attempt at the class - feel free to accept it, reject it or modify it whenever you get time. 



Rogue class
Starting skills: Speak language (Low Gothic), Awareness, Barter
Choose two of: Blather, Charm, Deceive, Dodge
Starting talents: Primitive weapon/Blade or Primitive weapon/Blunt,
 Ambidextrous or Unremarkable


Characteristic Advances (+5/rank)
Characteristic Simple/Intermediate/Trained/Expert
WS 250/500/750/1000
BS 100/250/500/750
Strength 500/750/1000/2500
Toughness 250/500/750/1000
Agility 100/250/500/500
Intelligence 250/500/750/1000
Perception 250/500/750/1000
Willpower 500/750/1000/2500
Fellowship 100/250/500/750


Gutter scum XP 0 - 499
Advance Cost/Type/Prerequisite
Awareness+10 100 /S/Awareness
Barter 100 /S/-
Charm 100 /S/-
Deceive 100 /S/-
Dodge 100 /S/-
Swim 100 /S/-
Ambidextrous 100 /T/ Ag 30
Unremarkable 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Bladed 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Blunt 100 /T/-
Primitive weapon/Thrown 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution* 100 /T/-

*You may take this Talent up to twice this rank.

Outcast XP 500 - 999
Ciphers (Underworld) 100 /S/-
Climb 100 /S/-
Common lore (Underworld) 100 /S/-
Concealment 100 /S/-
Inquiry 100 /S/-
Navigation (Surface)100 /S/-
Secret tongue (Gutter) 100 /S/-
Security 100 /S/-
Sleight of hand 100 /S/-
Survival 100 /S/-
Swim +10 100 /S/Swim
Heightened sense (sight) 100 /T/-
Light sleeper 100 /T/ Per 30
Peer (Underworld) 100 /T/ Fel 30
Quick Draw 100 /T/-
Sound Constitution 100 /T/-
Deceive+10 200/S/-


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 12, 2011)

looks perfect


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 12, 2011)

How would you feel 'bout your character not being there by accident but was being deliberately planted to have a few friendlies inside the empire when they were attacking?
Your character would know that when the red star would rise the elders of the tribes would send a messenger to him.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 13, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> How would you feel 'bout your character not being there by accident but was being deliberately planted to have a few friendlies inside the empire when they were attacking?
> Your character would know that when the red star would rise the elders of the tribes would send a messenger to him.




Clever old buggers, maneuvering me like that. I should have guessed that the elders allowing me to leave with their blessing in return for my agreement to follow the instructions of a messenger who would be sent to me "if and when you are ever needed by the tribe" was actually a setup. Devious, underhanded, scheming sons of ... I'm impressed. Really impressed! I have even more respect for them now than when I was younger. "If the red star ever rises" indeed! They knew it would rise while I was here, and they had already gotten me to agree to do their bidding. Oh, I am truly impressed!
Of course I'll do as they ask. Not just because I gave my solemn word to them, but because they have just proven to be clever, foresighted, cunning, and thus thoroughly worthy of respect.
What would they have me do?


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2011)

Someday, someone will come wearing the sign of your tribe. You'll help him or her to the best of your abilities, untill she/he discharges you of the responsability. They didn't say anything about you not being allowed to make money hand over fist while helping out, so they weren't that wise apparently


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like we're all set to go. Shayuri, you still here?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been observing with quiet approval from my abode beyond the stars.

This one's meat shall be tasty indeed.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I have been observing with quiet approval from my abode beyond the stars.
> 
> This one's meat shall be tasty indeed.




Whoa.

I'll get this game started, eta friday.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2011)

hey muggie2, look here


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't worry overmuch about finances in this game (or any other, to be honest). Just don't overdo it. Slyth has a home somewhere in the city.

As of this moment, the red star hasn't appeared yet. Which is a bit awkward, but who cares. You are in a city that's 'bout 1500 miles from the capital. You expect that, the moment the star appears, a crusade will form and will head towards the east, possibly joining up with other armies. The star will herald a time of religious fanaticism and fervour. Knowing in advance that the crusade will soon be upon you is an advantage. Feel free to (ab)use it.

Shayuri, your character has spent the last couple of months as a healing woman on the road. You can add some relevant skills to reflect that on your charsheet. Consider it a thanksgiving bonus .

I aim for this to be very much a sandbox game, feel free to add to the setting if it seems logical and not overpowered. At times there is a thin line between a sandbox game and wandering around clueless, so don't hesitate to give a shout if you feel overwhelmed.

Do try to have an idea of what gear you have with you. Have a look at 'the inquisitor's handbook' at the feral world sections for additional gear and weapons should you need them.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 2, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> I don't worry overmuch about finances in this game (or any other, to be honest). Just don't overdo it. Slyth has a home somewhere in the city.




My thinking is that Slyth is very much based in the city. If he has to leave, he's going to have to leave almost everything behind, so whatever he has won't be worth much in terms of convertible value. He has a lot of stuff - but it's not portable, and therefore not really usable.
He has weapons, some money, and some items he's doing up at the moment. He could take the jewelry, but until he's had time to do it up, along with a place to do it, the tools he needs, and the materials he'll need to use, it won't be worth any more than he paid for it. 
It may be best for him to lock up and move out, taking portable items and leaving the rest there, hoping that things will be there when he gets back, given that hovel he lives in seems to be a worthless place and not worth breaking into. Of course, he may return to an empty hovel, but that's the risks one takes in this business.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2011)

RL has been a bit hectic last week, will update tomorrow.


----------



## Corrossyph (Dec 12, 2011)

Hah, just read all ten previous pages. Like the setting. 

Was thinking of playing a paladin, raised in a monestary, never set foot out of it, far far away from the real world and brought up in a very linear fashion: there is only black and white, no grey. Obviously real world will shatter that beliefs. He has a very strong faith as there is only one faith, namely the god-emperor, after all he protects and gives. 

I don't really know from the setting how this faith has spread around the planet, as it seems a bit forgotten, i think that maybe this is not the main religion on the planet, maybe lots of old gods, multi-deities, ...? Correct me if i'm wrong. 

So when this char receives an order from his superiors, he blindly accepts and does as told, firmly believing he will do good in his ways. Like i said, strictly black - white. 

DrZ, if this is not good, plz let me know.

total 120 after dropping the 8, sounds about on par with the other chars.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2011)

the faith is the only faith on the planet, but it is slowly giving away to the side, nobility only giving lip-service to the church, and the church itself becoming less a place of faith and more a place of politics and power (think the time of the two popes (if you need a good plot just read up on history, or just take a look at belgian politics). Your order is one of the few that have remained pure in their faith. 


You don't, perchance, think of naming your character Julius, do you ?

Use the fighter template . save 400 XP for special talents that I'll lookup today.  If you have acces look ,up the true faith in this book.
Big post coming up tomorrow, today was just too busy at work.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2011)

Have looked it up. You can buy pure faith for 300 XP.
It's a talent:
- completely immune to daemonic presence and unaffected by it
- spend a fate point to ignore fear test before dice are rolled
- spend a fate point to ignore corruption or insanity gain for one encounter
-BURN a fate point to ignore effects of a daemonic psychic attack that affects them, as soon as the power manifests before dice to resist are rolled or before effects take place.

You can buy faith talents for 300xp once per level.


----------



## Corrossyph (Dec 13, 2011)

[sblock=Gabriel]

Warrior Class

WS 39+5= 44
BS 33
S 33+5= 38
T 37
Ag 34
Int 31
Per 31
WP 31+3= 34
Fel 31+3= 34

wounds 13
fate 3


imperial worlder

blessed ignorance: -5 pen on Forbidden lore (int) tests
Hagiography: common lore (imperial creed) (int), common lore imperium (int) and common lore (war) as basic skill tests
Liturgical familiarity: Literacy (int) and speak language (high gothic) (int) as basic skills
superior origins: WP+3 

 Starting Skills: Speak Language (Low Gothic), Ride (Horse) 
 Starting Talents: Primitive weapon/Thrown, Primitive weapon/Bows, Primitive weapon/Bladed,


 WS 100
 Strength 100
 Awareness 100 /S/-
 dodge 100
 Pure faith 300

20 years old, slender 1,75 m /65 kg, fair; blond, blue eyes, backwater

75 throne gelt

Divination: be a boon to your brothers and a bane to your enemies

[/sblock]

First draft of char. I'm guessing pure faith is going to be a usefull talen? Also for me it's not really clear if i have to buy the starting skills and talents as well since they are double listed.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey corro,

You have to choose which starting skills and talents you begin with, you can buy those that you didn't start with later in the game, that's why they are posted double.

You start with max wounds and faith

The pure faith talent is a start for different 'faith talent trees' namely warding, healing or smiting. I think you'll go for the smiting ; I'll try and remember to bring the book on friday.

Drop your age down to sixteen.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey lads/ladies

If you are unsure of how to react to the setting, give me a yell.

DrZ


----------



## Corrossyph (Mar 27, 2012)

so wassup?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2012)

I...am not sure.


----------



## Corrossyph (Mar 27, 2012)

zombie needs to stop slacking


----------

